# Tampers



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Very very very newbie asking a ridiculous question so I apologise now&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.









My wife has just bought me a Daulit Espressivo machine for me to have a go at making coffee for the first time, in fact it hasn't even arrived yet from the shop yet so I'm still restless and waiting for my first home made shot !!









I can't wait to be truthful! I know it's not the kind of machine that a lot of people here have but I guess I got to start somewhere eh!









Right&#8230;..My first 'stupid' question: Tampers

I'm quite intrigued with the whole 'tamper' thing, and I'm kinda looking forward to going out and buying a nice metal one (once I know the size that comes with the machine !?!?). I know what they do - but I don't understand how important the tampering is and why some are not flat based etc???

&#8230;&#8230;All I know is the fact that some of steel ones with proper turned or wooden handles look wonderful !&#8230;&#8230;(I can see this being expensive in the long run !! haha)

Cheers all

Bri..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the key thing about tampers are the way they fit the basket you are using, quite a few of us on here use precision milled tampers like the Torr. reg barber or even some of the made by knock ones, these will be milled specifically to the size of the basket you are using (once you know), what this ensures is a tight even tamp, provided you tamp level, which will aid in the extraction.

whether you choose flat or convex is often down to personal preferrence, however I have found that convex tampers seem to give a better seal the the coffee as the taper pushes the coffee to the edge of the basket.

Anyway good luck in your hunt for a nice tamper...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

My journey started on the Espressivo so welcome to the 'My first Coffee Machine was a Dualit Espressivo Club'!

It's a nice machine for what it is but it took me all of about two weeks to start to see it's limitations. I will not knock the machine that has not even arrived on your doorstep yet but will just very briefly outline a couple of things so you can perhaps save a little money on NOT buying a tamper to fit the Espressivo.

Firstly, this machine comes with a pressurised basket which means it forces the coffee though just one hole in the bottom of the basket in order to give a fake crema to the stale coffee that most people buy (ground) from the supermarket. My first step on the coffee journey was to try and find a non pressurised basket but had great difficulty in finding one to fit the smaller portafilter. The only option after that in trying to improve my coffee making was to get another machine and a decent grinder. IMO a decent tamper will not make any difference to your coffee making with this machine. I would advise holding out until you until you've used it for a few weeks and definitely decided that you're going to stick to that machine or spend a little more a little later on on a basic setup (like the Gaggia Classic and MC2 grinder combo). Only then will the purchase of a decent tamper be worth your hard earned cash!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Only occasionally do I think this and rarely do I comment as such but what a nice post from Milanski.

This is so full of pertinent information without any hint of criticism. I hope Omegabri understands the generosity of spirit contained here.

This displays one of the joys of this forum.

Ian


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Fully understood guys...

Thanks for you honesty, it's appreciated









Still can't wait for it







, and my first coffee.

I will however refrain from the tamper purchase for a while









Cheers all









Bri..


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Just done the deed&#8230;&#8230;

As it had not yet arrived (the Daulit Espressivo) my gorgeous wife managed to cancel it, and has ordered me a Gaggia Classic machine









Thanks for the tips guys&#8230;


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Now that's a wise move - you won't regret it.

This morning because we are waiting for our new kitchen to be completed, I am using my back-up Classic.

The Machine never ceases to amaze me. Some 12 years young this morning I put through some Rave's Peruvian & it is excellent. The microfoam was beautifully smooth & like velvet.

You won't go wrong with this great Machine. At the current price level it offers great value.

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There-s am mc2 for sale on the forum just now - paired with the classic that would be a fine starter set up.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

That has to be the quickest upgrade ever! Never owned a Classic but having had a Krups pressurised basket type of machine in the past, I know you have made a wise decision.

You will just need to de pressurise the Classic, a simple exercise and cheap , then fill you boots buying tampers!!

Hope you really enjoy your new machine and the hours of fun and frustration ahead


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

You did the right thing in my view!

I had a dualit 3 in 1 (same as espressivo) for less than a week, then a Gaggia Carezza which I used once and sent back and finally the Classic which I'm very happy with (at least for now!)

Good luck


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes Row said:


> just need to de pressurise the Classic, a simple exercise and cheap , then fill you boots buying tampers!!


sorry...thicko newbie here !! (still packing my bags leaving the instant coffee jars.....hahaha) What's de-pressurise !?!? - and how ???


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I am afraid I can not tell you exactly how to depressurise, due to never having done it. I just know the classic comes with a pressurised basket. It will involve buying a non pressurised basket and removing a plastic item in the Portafilter

There are many on here who can give you advice and I am sure there will be a thread on here all about the process


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

OK thanks







I'll have a look around..


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Non pressurised baskets are about £4.95 new (Gaggia standard double basket). Happy Donkey do them although post charges are about the same from them so it might be worth picking up a few things at the same time.

Good call on the Gaggia Classic, I've had mine for about year. Great machine. A grinder is your next buy if you haven't already got one. A used decent grinder is a good option.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

I've just bought a Rancilio wand off ebay for 25 quid for the Gaggia







I'll mod that when the machine comes...

Also bought my first 58mm Motta tamper. Flat base steel with black wood handle









Bri.....


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Non pressurised baskets are about £4.95 new (Gaggia standard double basket).


Single and double bought and ordered.....









Do I need to remove anything from the portafilter before using them (apart obviously from the pressurised basket)?? I saw on YouTube that there is a small black plastic central plug under the basket in the holder.....does that remain in place when using the non pressurised baskets!?!?

Thanks everyone









Bri


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

take the plastic insert out before using the non pressurised baskets.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> take the plastic insert out before using the non pressurised baskets.


Will do







Thanks....


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Just returned to this post... Great move with the Classic omegabri!

Grinder is the next MOST important thing.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Milanski said:


> Just returned to this post... Great move with the Classic omegabri!
> 
> Grinder is the next MOST important thing.


Thanks









From what I read this might be the way to go:

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0865-iberital-mc2-doser-grinder.html

Any thoughts??


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats one of the favoured entry level grinders and will serve you well.

Worth checking the ads on this forum for a used one as they do come up quite often for sale


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Not had one of these myself but they come highly regarded on here for an entry level grinder.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

I'll probably get the non-doser one.... No point in grinding lovely fresh beans to leave them in a doser until used.

Has anyone had dealings with the suppliers ? Seems like a great price - just wondered how good the dealers are??

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0867-mc2-auto-noir-limited-edition.html

Cheers all

Bri..


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The doser is a good idea as it helps break up any clumps. You don't need to fill the doser up! Just grind a dose of beans and empty the doser.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Happy Donkey are fine - not had any problems with then. If just buying something small delivery is a bit pricey but I think it's a flat rate so for a grinder should be ok - just remember prices shown exclude VAT. Best bet is to buy second hand here and save some cash as they come up quite often.


----------

